# Welchen Käse zum Barbenangeln ?



## POTT (23. Februar 2003)

Wo ich gerade beim posten bin ....  #h 

Welchen Käse nehmt ihr zum Barbenfischen ?  ;+


----------



## Brummel (23. Februar 2003)

*Käse für Barben*

Hallo Pott,

also ich konnte noch nicht feststellen, daß Barben `ne bestimmte Sorte bevorzugen, ausser vielleicht, daß es mir so vorkommt als wenn weichere Sorten irgendwie besser ankommen. Hab schon mit Gouda, Emmentaler und mit verschiedenen Schmelzkäsesorten gefangen. Einen bemerkenswerten Unterschied bei der Bissanzahl konnte ich wie gesagt nicht registrieren. Kann natürlich von Gewässer zu Gewässer variieren, das ist ja das Spannende an der Sache.
Also, einfach versuchen und abwarten :q 

Gruß  Brummel


----------



## froggy31 (23. Februar 2003)

Hi Pott :a 
ich nehme meistens stink normalen Gouda.
Ich denke die Hauptsache ist das er stinkig ist und nicht zu hart. :q Vorm Kauf einfach mal dran riechen.
Tilsiter soll auch ganz gut sein
Zusätzlich sollte man das Anfüttermaterial mit geriebenen
Käse versetzen.  

froggy


----------



## Brummel (23. Februar 2003)

*Barben*

genau, Tilsiter hattte ich vergessen, hat auch ein ganz &quot;anrüchiges&quot; Aroma. 

Petri

Brummel


----------



## thymallus (23. Februar 2003)

hallo,

der ALDI-Gouda, zumindest der von Aldi-Süd hat den großen Vorteil, daß er zäher als die meisten anderen Goudas ist, d.h. er läßt sich besser aufziehen und werfen ohne zu zerbrechen.

Gruß
thymallus #a


----------



## Bergi (24. Februar 2003)

HI!Ich würde auch Gouda nehmen,weil der ienfahc zäh ist und nicht so schnell von haken fliegt!

Aber mal ne ander Frage!Wie stehts denn mit ESROM oder so?der hat en gute Duftmarke!


----------



## Wedaufischer (24. Februar 2003)

Nehme wie thymallus fast immer den Gummi Gouda von Aldi.


----------



## thymallus (24. Februar 2003)

hallo,

weichere Käse mit Watte verknetet, halten natürlich auch wie Gift.

Gruß 
thymallus #a


----------



## Mühle (24. Februar 2003)

Ich war mal mit Forellenudo am Rhein fischen. Er fing seine Barben auf Emmentaler. Mit einer abgeschnittenen Spritze wurden zylinderförmige Stücke ausgestochen und der Länge nach aufs Haar gezogen! Das funktionierte sehr gut mit der Haarmethode. Die Barben waren sehr sauber im Maulwinkel gehakt.
Der Emmentaler hat eine gute Konsistenz auch für Gewaltwürfe, welche am Rhein mitunter erforderlich sind.

Vielleicht schreibt der Meister ja selber auch noch was dazu! :q 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## feederangler (24. Februar 2003)

Hi,
ich verwende auch nur billigsten Gouda. Allerdings sollte die Packung schon eine Weile offen sein. Den angetrockneten Rand nehme ich als Hakenköder, aus dem weicheren Mittelteil werden Kostproben zum Anfüttern geschnitten.


----------



## Forellenudo (24. Februar 2003)

Und hier ist er schon&quot;Der Meister&quot; :q 

ich benutze seit jahren schon emmentaler und ich hab wirklich alle sorten ausprobiert und bin immer wieder darauf zurückgekommen weil er eben Fängig ist,vor allem kann ich damit gewaltwürfe tätigen ohne das er abgeht.

Es schrieb der Meister :q  :q  :q 


gruß udo


----------



## Laksos (24. Februar 2003)

thymalus&acute; Idee mit der Watte hört sich sehr gut an!
(Is&acute; dann wohl ähnlich wie pöddern, wa? Da bleiben die Barben dann vielleicht gleich mit ihrenm Barteln drin hängen!) :q 
Nee, im Ernst, das versuch&acute; ich im Sommer auch mal.


----------



## til (27. Februar 2003)

Ich hab immer auf knetbare Sorten geachtet, Haarmontagen waren damals noch was für verrückte Karpfenangler.
Tilsiter für Barben und Gouda für &quot;allround&quot;, ausser Barben gabs dann vermehrt Beifang: Döbel, Rotaugen, Nasen, Hasel, Güstern, Forellen, Aal. Nur die Brassen schienen keinen Käse zu mögen (was aber kaum jemand realisierte, weil da hätte man Güstern von Brassen unterscheiden können müssen).


----------



## tim.g (11. März 2003)

tag zusammen

ich finde es ja schoen das ihr barben fangt, aber wo fange ich sie?
die die ich gefangen habe letztes jahr  3 mal angeln auf barbe und jedes mal 2 barben .
ich habe sie auf made gefangen, da auf kaese nix ging.
habt ihr einen besonderen trick sie an die futterstelle zu bekommen?
ich bin im rhein bei duesburg.
oder gibt es bessere stellen, wo man mal 5,6,7 barben faengt in groessen ab 45 cm?
bei uns faengt man brassen 25 stueck vor 3 wochen und vor 4 wochen. :k  #a


----------



## Forellenudo (11. März 2003)

@Tim

Ich fange meist immer um die 10-12 Barben allerdings im Sommer.Meine eigene Rekordbarbe lag bei knapp 10Pfd.
Die durchschnittgewichte liegen bei mir zwischen 6Pfd,muß sie mir allerdings mitten aus der Fahrrinne des Rheins holen und das mach ich mit einer Brandungsrute und einem 150gr Blei wobei ich den Käse an einem Haar anbiete weil ich seit einigen jahren immer wieder festgestellt habe,das ich normal auf den Hacken gezogenen Käse viel mehr Fehlbisse gehabt habe.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## petipet (11. März 2003)

*Friedfische*

Hallo Boardies,

aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen: Wenn das Wasser an die acht Grad Plus hat, ist Mist/Rotwurm im Frühling unschlagbar. Danach sind Schleien sehr wählelerisch. Spreche, (ich glaub das gilt hier, für NRW.) Ob Lenne, Ruhr - Talsperren. Denn mit ansteigenden Wasserthemperaturen, wird die Schleie noch mißtrauischer. Oft gehen Dir kapitale Döbel/Aitel an den Haken, wenn Du mit Käse fischst. Überhaupt glaube ich, die Schleie ist ein sehr cleverer Fisch. Behutsames Anfüttern mit Würmern/Maden hat mir manchesmal Erfolg gebracht. Und das Reinschleudern von Hartpartikelködern vergrämt sie oft über Jahre, wenn Du an einem Lieblingsplatz Deiner Wahl immer wieder zurückkehren willst, um die Tinca tinca zu haken. Karpfen sind da nicht so sensibel.

Gruß...petipet :z  :z  :z


----------



## tim.g (11. März 2003)

@ forellenudo.
hast du es mal mit eines feeder versucht?
und wo faengst du sie in welcher gegend?
hab zwar eine mit 66 cm mal gefangen aber sonst sind sie kleiner.


----------



## Forellenudo (11. März 2003)

@Petipet

Wir reden von der Barbe nicht von der Schleie :m 

@Tim

Ich wohne in Bonn und fange meine Barben alle ihm Rhein und das mit der immer gleichen Montage.
Auf feeder werde ich demnächst die klodeckel großen brassen versuchen zu fangen.


Gruß Udo #h


----------



## tim.g (12. März 2003)

moin udo
mit welcher montage machst du das denn?
mit boom?


----------



## Forellenudo (14. März 2003)

hi tim

nein, mit der haarmethode.wie beim karpfenfischen,nur das haar ein bissen länger lassen.

gruß udo #h


----------



## torsten fleuren (19. März 2003)

Moin !

ich verstehe hier immer nur Haar da ich noch nicht so lange dem Angeln nachgehe kann mir vileicht mal einer erzählen wie so eine Montage aussieht !

Danke


----------

